# Guess the song from the Lyrics!!



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's the lyrics, guess the song (or use Google to look it up, whatever) and then throw in your own lyrics to make other's guess.

It's more fun if you make the person sing the lyrics they want you to guess but since we're restricted here by computer screens and keyboards. Typing out the lyrics will do as long as you don't type too much to give it away easily.

Anyway, here's the lyrics...


"When I look back upon my life,
It's always with a sense of shame,
I've always been the one to blame.
For everything I long to do,
no matter when or where or who,
has one thing in common too..."


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, I had to look it up.... It's a Sin ~ Pet Shop Boys

How about this one?


"You left your country for peace of mind
and something tells me you're doing alright
How are the children and Rosemarie?"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 1, 2010)

_When You're A Free Man_ - The Moody Blues

Try this one:

"I had a damn good run on Wall Street
With my high fashion model wife
Woke up dry beneath the African sky
Just me and my Swiss Army knife."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2010)

the_captain said:


> _When You're A Free Man_ - The Moody Blues
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> ...



Last Mango in Paris by Jimmy Buffet


I had to cheat and googled- sorry :blush:


Hope this one is easy enough for a real guess...


"Our fathers fought the second world war,
Spent their weekends on the Jersey Shore.
And our mothers in the USO....ask them to dance,
dance with them slow..."


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 2, 2010)

"Our fathers fought the second world war,
Spent their weekends on the Jersey Shore.
And our mothers in the USO....ask them to dance,
dance with them slow..."

It was easy enough for me not to have to google it, I know his songs by heart- 

Allentown by Billy Joel


This is a deep cut, but a fan will know it..

"......I like swimming in the sea.
I like to go out beyond the white breakers
where a man can still be free
(or a woman if you are one)
I like swimming in the sea...."


----------



## steely (Jan 3, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> This is a deep cut, but a fan will know it..
> 
> "......I like swimming in the sea.
> I like to go out beyond the white breakers
> ...



I had to cheat on this one 

Colin Hay

Try

Nothing in particular 
and everything in between
This is what you mean to me


----------



## firefly (Jan 3, 2010)

Nothing in particular
and everything in between
This is what you mean to me

Shawn Colvin - You and the Mona Lisa (googled :blush



Lo and behold, she's walking over to me.
This must be fake, my lip starts to shake.
How does she know who I am?
And why does she give a damn about me?


----------



## the_captain (Jan 4, 2010)

firefly said:


> Nothing in particular
> and everything in between
> This is what you mean to me
> 
> ...



Wheatus - _Teenage Dirtbag_ (Yes, I confess, I used Google. And YouTube. I'd never even heard of Wheatus...)

Here's another one to try out:

"Don't think sorry's easily said
Don't try turning tables instead
You've taken lots of chances before
But I ain't gonna give any more"


----------



## Mathias (Jan 4, 2010)

"She's got a smile that would make the most senile
Annoying old man bite his tongue
I'm not done
She's got eyes comparable to sunrise
And it doesn't stop there
Man I swear
She's got porcelain skin of course she's a ten
And now she's even got her own song
But movin' on
She's got the cutest laugh I ever heard
And we can be on the phone for three hours
Not sayin' one word."


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wheatus - _Teenage Dirtbag_ (Yes, I confess, I used Google. And YouTube. I'd never even heard of Wheatus...)
> 
> Here's another one to try out:
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. That is incorrect. It is Shawn Colvin-You and the Mona Lisa. Now I have to go look up Wheatus because that is just too crazy. :blink:


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Wheatus - _Teenage Dirtbag_ (Yes, I confess, I used Google. And YouTube. I'd never even heard of Wheatus...)
> 
> Here's another one to try out:
> 
> ...



You are good. Alan Parsons Project- Eye In The Sky

The night we climbed above the ruins
The gypsies sang those ancient spanish blues
I saw a man awake but still dreaming
I saw myself in love with you

That one is tough.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 4, 2010)

steely said:


> I'm sorry. That is incorrect. It is Shawn Colvin-You and the Mona Lisa. Now I have to go look up Wheatus because that is just too crazy. :blink:



Are you sure? Wheatus is what came up when I googled the lyrics...


----------



## the_captain (Jan 4, 2010)

steely said:


> You are good. Alan Parsons Project- Eye In The Sky
> 
> The night we climbed above the ruins
> The gypsies sang those ancient spanish blues
> ...



Hmmm...sounds vaguely familiar. If I can figure out the tune I should be able to get it.


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2010)

Mathias said:


> "She's got a smile that would make the most senile
> Annoying old man bite his tongue
> I'm not done
> She's got eyes comparable to sunrise
> ...



Cupid's Chokehold? I'm not sure on that one.

Try
But you can make decisions too
And you can have this heart to break


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Are you sure? Wheatus is what came up when I googled the lyrics...



Yep, I read it off the CD jacket next to my computer.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe Wheatus stole, er, borrowed the lyrics. Maybe we're both right!


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Hmmm, maybe Wheatus stole, er, borrowed the lyrics. Maybe we're both right!



I like that! We are both right.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 5, 2010)

steely said:


> Cupid's Chokehold? I'm not sure on that one.
> 
> Try
> But you can make decisions too
> And you can have this heart to break



Ah, the Piano Man him self: Billy Joel - And So It Goes

Next: 

"She's forty-one and her daddy still calls her "baby"
All the folks around Brownsville say she's crazy
'Cause she walks downtown with her suitcase in her hand
Lookin' for a mysterious dark-haired man"

(I suspect no under the age of thirty-five will get this without googling )


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 5, 2010)

"Delta Dawn" -- Helen Reddy

Try this one 

When the world goes wrong, as it's bound to do,
And you've broken Dan Cupid's bow,
And you long for the girl you used to love,
The maid of long ago ...
Why, light your pipe, bid sorrow avaunt,
Blow the smoke from your altar of dreams,
And wreathe the face of your dream girl there,
The love that is just what it seems.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 6, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> "Delta Dawn" -- Helen Reddy
> 
> Try this one
> 
> ...



"THE SWEETHEART OF SIGMA CHI"
I had to google that...

How about this - 

Did I say that I loathe you?
Did I say that I want to
Leave it all behind?


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 6, 2010)

_The Blower's Daughter_ -- Damien Rice 


_...Every step of the way
Will find us
With the cares of the world
Far behind us..._


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2010)

We Have All The Time In The World - Louis Armstrong


_
This is the story of how we begin to remember
This is the powerful pulsing of love in the vein ..._


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 6, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> We Have All The Time In The World - Louis Armstrong
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Under African Skies - Paul Simon



"I must have dreamed a thousand dreams,
been haunted by a million screams.
I can hear the marching feet,
They're moving into the street"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 6, 2010)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> "I must have dreamed a thousand dreams,
> been haunted by a million screams.
> I can hear the marching feet,
> They're moving into the street"



_Land Of Confusion_ - Phil Collins & Genesis (BTW this is one of my favorite music videos!)

Try this one; it shouldn't be too hard:

"The lunatic is in the hall.
The lunatics are in my hall.
The paper holds their folded faces to the floor
And every day the paper boy brings more."


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 6, 2010)

the_captain said:


> _Land Of Confusion_ - Phil Collins & Genesis (BTW this is one of my favorite music videos!)
> 
> Try this one; it shouldn't be too hard:
> 
> ...



"Brain Damage" - Pink Floyd (goodness, I had to google it after staring at the lyrics for ages)

How about:

What makes you think love will end
When you know that my whole life depends
On you (on you)


----------



## steely (Jan 6, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Did I say that I loathe you?
> Did I say that I want to
> Leave it all behind?



This was a gift, lfw. Thank you so much, I've decided I love him. 




the_captain said:


> _Land Of Confusion_ - Phil Collins & Genesis (BTW this is one of my favorite music videos!)
> 
> Try this one; it shouldn't be too hard:
> 
> ...



This is Dark Side of the Moon-Pink Floyd
I didn't have to look that one up, captain.  Evidently I did, LOL! It's Brain Damage, which I clearly have! LOL Ooops!

Try
When the wind is blowing in your face
And the whole world is on your case
I would offer you a warm embrace
to make you feel my love


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 6, 2010)

steely said:


> This was a gift, lfw. Thank you so much, I've decided I love him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Make You Feel My Love" - Bob Dylan

Try this one:

I wait for you
I'm mesmerized this love is like a potion in disguise
I'd tightrope walk with a blindfold on my eyes
I can't escape, or so it seems
I'd run away, he's in my dreams


----------



## the_captain (Jan 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> "Brain Damage" - Pink Floyd (goodness, I had to google it after staring at the lyrics for ages)
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...



_Never My Love_ - The Association

That one I knew by heart! 



littlefairywren said:


> "Make You Feel My Love" - Bob Dylan
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> ...



Hmmm, a bit tougher...OK, Google, do your magic!

_Enchantment_ - Corinne Bailey Rae

Let's try:

"Oh, who's to blame, that girl's just insane.
Well nothing I do don't seem to work,
It only seems to make matters worse. Oh please."


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 7, 2010)

the_captain said:


> _Never My Love_ - The Association
> 
> That one I knew by heart!
> 
> ...



Google to the rescue again  (I am losing my touch)
19th Nervous Breakdown - The Rolling Stones 

Here we go -

They say that its a mans world

Well you can't prove that by me

And as long as were together baby

Show some respect for me


----------



## the_captain (Jan 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Google to the rescue again  (I am losing my touch)
> 19th Nervous Breakdown - The Rolling Stones
> 
> Here we go -
> ...



That's Miss 'Retha - Franklin, that is! _Do Right Woman, Do Right Man_

OK, here's one you might have to reach waaaaay back for 

"A lady doesn't leave her escort
It isn't fair, it isn't nice
A lady doesn't wander all over the room
And blow on some other guy's dice.
So let's keep the party polite
Never get out of my sight
Stick with me baby, I'm the fellow you came in with"


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 7, 2010)

the_captain said:


> That's Miss 'Retha - Franklin, that is! _Do Right Woman, Do Right Man_
> 
> OK, here's one you might have to reach waaaaay back for
> 
> ...



Ooh I know this one...

_Luck be A Lady - Frank Sinatra
_
Ok:

"Impassioned lovers
Wrestle as one
Lonely man cries for love
And has none
New mother picks up
And suckles her son
Senior citizens
Wish they were young"


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ooh I know this one...
> 
> _Luck be A Lady - Frank Sinatra
> _
> ...



Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blues

_
in the morning when you finally go,
and the nurse runs in with her head hung low,
and the cardinal hits the window._


----------



## the_captain (Jan 8, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Nights In White Satin - The Moody Blues



_Days of Future Passed_ is one of my all-time favorite albums! I got to see the Moodies (in their present incarnation) live a few years ago - fantastic show!



> _
> in the morning when you finally go,
> and the nurse runs in with her head hung low,
> and the cardinal hits the window._



Ooh, ooh, I know this one! Er, uh, well no, I really don't...

However, my friend Google says it's: _Casimir Pulaski Day_ by Sufjan Stevens

Here's another one to try:

"Living on rock 'n' roll music,
Never worried 'bout the things we were missing.
When we got up on stage and got ready to play
Everybody'd listen."


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2010)

the_captain said:


> _Days of Future Passed_ is one of my all-time favorite albums! I got to see the Moodies (in their present incarnation) live a few years ago - fantastic show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Boston - Rock & Roll Band_ (googled)

Hmm, how about:

"Water is my eye
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire of a confession
Fearless on my breath
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _Boston - Rock & Roll Band_ (googled)
> 
> Hmm, how about:
> 
> ...



(Google says) _Teardrop_ - Massive Attack or Newton Faulkner

Here's one from the Wayback Machine:

"When I was young, I fell in love
I asked my sweetheart, 'What lies ahead?
Will we have rainbows, day after day?' "


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2010)

the_captain said:


> (Google says) _Teardrop_ - Massive Attack or Newton Faulkner
> 
> Here's one from the Wayback Machine:
> 
> ...



Yep, Massive Attack - excellent song BTW

OMG I also know the song :_Doris Day - Que Sera Sera_

Here we go

Ooh, and time moves on like a train,
That disappears into the night sky.
Yeah, I still get a sad feeling inside,
To see the red tail lights wave goodbye.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 10, 2010)

Lior - This Old Love.

"O the snot has kicked against my pants
It has turned into crystal..."


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Lior - This Old Love.
> 
> "O the snot has kicked against my pants
> It has turned into crystal..."



Love - _Live And Let Live_

How about:

"I know I need a small vacation but it don't look like rain
And if it snows that stretch down south won't ever stand the strain"


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Love - _Live And Let Live_
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...



_Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell_ (googled)

Okey dokey :

Oo, Baby, I've been flying... oo yeah, mama, there ain't no denyin'
Oh, oo yeah, I've been flying, mama, ain't no denyin', no denyin'


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell_ (googled)
> 
> Okey dokey :
> 
> ...



This was one of those songs that I had to really think about, because the lyrics seemed like they should be familiar to me. Eventually it all gelled! It is (drum roll please): _Kashmir_ by Led Zeppelin (one of my all-time favorite groups!!)

This one should be easy:

"How they dance in the courtyard, sweet summer sweat
Some dance to remember, some dance to forget"


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 10, 2010)

the_captain said:


> This one should be easy:
> 
> "How they dance in the courtyard, sweet summer sweat
> Some dance to remember, some dance to forget"



My boys!!!!   
_Welcome to the Hotel California, such a lovely place..._
Hotel California - The Eagles :wubu:

Try this:

"You can feel it, you can taste it 
You can see it, you can face it 
You can hear it, you're getting near it"


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2010)

You Belong to the City - Glenn Frey 




_"World serves its own needs,
listen to your heart bleed dummy with the rapture and
the revered and the right, right. You vitriolic,
patriotic, slam, fight, bright light, feeling pretty
psyched."_


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> You Belong to the City - Glenn Frey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_It's The End of the World as We Know It_ - R.E.M



"Give it up, ain’t no use
I can help myself if I’d wanted to
I’m hung up, no doubt
I’m so in love with you, for me there’s no way out"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _It's The End of the World as We Know It_ - R.E.M
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to give up...and use Google 

Barry White - _I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More_


"You were caught on the cross fire of childhood and stardom
Blown on the steel breeze.
Come on you target for faraway laughter,
Come on you stranger, you legend, you martyr, and shine"


----------



## steely (Jan 11, 2010)

the_captain said:


> I had to give up...and use Google
> 
> Barry White - _I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More_
> 
> ...



Shine On You Crazy Diamond- Pink Floyd

Standing on your Mama's porch
You told me that you'd wait forever
Oh and when you held my hand
I knew that it was now or never
Those were the best days of my life


----------



## firefly (Jan 11, 2010)

> Standing on your Mama's porch
> You told me that you'd wait forever
> Oh and when you held my hand
> I knew that it was now or never
> Those were the best days of my life



Bryan Adams - Summer of 69 ?

Here's mine:

On a hot summer night, would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?
Will he offer me his mouth? Yes! Will he offer me his teeth? Yes!
Will he offer me his jaws? Yes! Will he offer me his hunger? Yes!
Again, will he offer me his hunger? Yes! And will he starve without me? Yes!
And does he love me? Yes!
Yes! On a hot summer night would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


----------



## steely (Jan 11, 2010)

It's Meat Loaf!!!!! I love MeatLoaf :wubu: squeee!!
You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth


Belladonna's on the high street
Her breasts upon the off beat
And the stalls are just a side show
Victoriana's old clothes


----------



## the_captain (Jan 11, 2010)

steely said:


> It's Meat Loaf!!!!! I love MeatLoaf :wubu: squeee!!
> You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be in "Dire Straits" if I didn't get this one!! 

Dire Straits - _Portobello Belle_

Try these lines from a tender love song:

"I really do appreciate the fact you're sitting here.
Your voice sounds so wonderful, but your face don't look too clear."


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

the_captain said:


> I'd be in "Dire Straits" if I didn't get this one!!
> 
> Dire Straits - _Portobello Belle_
> 
> ...



LOL, tender love song..

_Why Don't We Get Drunk_ - Jimmy Buffett

Try this :

"Feeling guilty,
And I'm worried, and I'm waking from a tormented sleep
'Cause this old love, you know it has me bound,
But this new love cuts so deep.
If I choose now, I'm bound to lose out;
One of you is gonna have to fall...
I need you, baby"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, tender love song..
> 
> _Why Don't We Get Drunk_ - Jimmy Buffett
> 
> ...



Joan Armatrading - _The Weakness In Me_ - Wow! I haven't listened to Joan Armatrading in a loooooooooong time!!

Here are some lines from one of my all-time faves:

"If you had just a minute to breathe and they granted you one final wish
Would you ask for something like another chance?
Or something similar as this? Don't worry too much
It'll happen to you as sure as your sorrows are joys."


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Joan Armatrading - _The Weakness In Me_ - Wow! I haven't listened to Joan Armatrading in a loooooooooong time!!
> 
> Here are some lines from one of my all-time faves:
> 
> ...



That was a totally new one for me - (google is my friend again)

_Low Spark of High Heeled Boys_ - Steve Winwood

This I like :

"C'mon, baby,
c'mon, c'mon, darling,
Let me steal this moment from you now.
C'mon, angel, c'mon, c'mon, darling,
Let's exchange the experience, oh..."


----------



## the_captain (Jan 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> That was a totally new one for me - (google is my friend again)
> 
> _Low Spark of High Heeled Boys_ - Steve Winwood



The song was actually by _Traffic_, which was Steve Winwood's first band of any renown - so you were right. All their music is fantastic!



> This I like :
> 
> "C'mon, baby,
> c'mon, c'mon, darling,
> ...



Kate Bush - _Running Up That Hill_ (Googled)

How about:

"But don't be fooled by the radio
The TV or the magazines
They show you photographs of how your life should be
But they're just someone else's fantasy"


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2010)

the_captain said:


> The song was actually by _Traffic_, which was Steve Winwood's first band of any renown - so you were right. All their music is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Captain, you have completely stumped me on this one  I'll have to let someone else catch this. Good Luck!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 12, 2010)

steely said:


> Captain, you have completely stumped me on this one  I'll have to let someone else catch this. Good Luck!



This was hard steely, you are right!

But here is what I came up with, a la google...right or wrong?
*The Grand Illusion* - Styx

Give this a whirl:

"If you leave
At least in my lifetime
I've had one dream come true
I was blessed to be loved
By someone as wonderful as you"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 12, 2010)

steely said:


> Captain, you have completely stumped me on this one  I'll have to let someone else catch this. Good Luck!



steely, you'll probably :doh: when you find out! lol



littlefairywren said:


> This was hard steely, you are right!
> 
> But here is what I came up with, a la google...right or wrong?
> *The Grand Illusion* - Styx



Correct! Yay!! I wore out a couple of 8-track tapes of that album...



> Give this a whirl:
> 
> "If you leave
> At least in my lifetime
> ...



_Please Don't Go_ - KC and the Sunshine Band (still one of the hottest bands in South Florida!)

Let's see if this one is a tad easier...

"I'm all out of faith
This is how I feel
I'm cold and I am shamed
Lying naked on the floor"


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 12, 2010)

the_captain said:


> steely, you'll probably :doh: when you find out! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woo hoo, an Aussie girl!!!

_Torn_ - Natalie Imbruglia

There are a couple of versions for this one, but only one in my heart..

"I can still feel the breeze that rustles through the trees
And misty memories of days gone by
We could never see tomorrow, no one said a word about the sorrow"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, an Aussie girl!!!
> 
> _Torn_ - Natalie Imbruglia
> 
> ...



The one that I know is by The Bee Gees - _How Can You Mend A Broken Heart_

OK, here we go:

"Oh, I've been to so many places
I've seen some things
I know, love is the answer
Keeps holding this world together"


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 13, 2010)

the_captain said:


> The one that I know is by *The Bee Gees* - _How Can You Mend A Broken Heart_
> 
> 
> OK, here we go:
> ...



You must listen to the Al Green version, that is the best one in my book. So good 

_*Miracles*_* - Jefferson Starship*

How about the original version for this one:

"Well, I cant forget this evening
Or your face as you were leaving
But I guess thats just the way this story goes,
You always smile
But in you eyes your sorrow shows
Yes it shows"


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> How about the original version for this one:
> 
> "Well, I cant forget this evening
> Or your face as you were leaving
> ...



So giving away our vintage here (lol):
_I can't live if living is without you
I can't give , I can't give any more_

*Without You - Harry Nilsson*


Next:

I forgot what my father said
I forgot what he said
I forgot what my mother said
As we layed on your bed
A city full of flowers
A city full of rain


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2010)

David Bowie - Seven



_And a crowd of young boys they're fooling around in the corner
Drunk and dressed in their best brown baggies and their platform soles
They don't give a damn about any trumpet playing band
It ain't what they call rock and roll_


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 13, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> David Bowie - Seven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits_

Try:

"Well, this man loves a woman
I gave you everything I had
Tryin' to hold on to your precious love
Baby, please don't treat me bad"


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits_
> 
> Try:
> 
> ...




When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge

Semi-easy one (for some):

Take a look to the sky just before you die 
It is the last time you will 
Blackened roar massive roar fills the crumbling sky 
Shattered goal fills his soul with a ruthless cry


----------



## the_captain (Jan 13, 2010)

_For Whom The Bell Tolls_ - Metallica

How about:

"This is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth living in."


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 13, 2010)

the_captain said:


> _For Whom The Bell Tolls_ - Metallica
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...



_Disturbed - Land of Confusion ???
_ 

Here we go:

"So hard to find my way,
Now that I'm all on my own.
I saw you just the other day,
My how you have grown,
Cast my memory back there, Lord
Sometime I'm overcome thinking 'bout
Making love in the green grass
Behind the stadium with you"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _Disturbed - Land of Confusion ???
> _



Actually the original is by Genesis. Great video, too, with classic '80s vintage puppets of Phil Collins and Ronald Reagan!



> Here we go:
> 
> "So hard to find my way,
> Now that I'm all on my own.
> ...



I like this song! _Brown Eyed Girl_ - Van Morrison (also usually covered by Jimmy Buffett at his concerts.)

Hmmm, lessee...oh, I have one!

"Twenty five years have come and gone
and she's seen a lot of tears
of the ones who come in
they really seem to need her there"


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 14, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Actually the original is by Genesis. Great video, too, with classic '80s vintage puppets of Phil Collins and Ronald Reagan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_She Works Hard for the Money_ - Donna Summer

How about :

"I stumble into town just like a sacred cow
Visions of swastikas in my head
Plans for everyone
It's in the white of my eyes"


----------



## firefly (Jan 14, 2010)

> "I stumble into town just like a sacred cow
> Visions of swastikas in my head
> Plans for everyone
> It's in the white of my eyes"



David Bowie - China Girl 

This is from one of my favourite songs:

Cinderella said to Snow White
How does love get so off course
All I wanted was a white knight
With a good heart, soft touch, fast horse


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

firefly said:


> David Bowie - China Girl
> 
> This is from one of my favourite songs:
> 
> ...



_This Kiss_ - Faith Hill 

Next: (RIP)

Maybe if i had spent more time with you 
Maybe then you're still be mine oh 
And if only i had been more kind to you, 
There be no need, for this man to be crying


----------



## the_captain (Jan 15, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> _This Kiss_ - Faith Hill
> 
> Next: (RIP)
> 
> ...



How apropos, OWA, as these lyrics describe how many of his fans probably feel right now...

Teddy Pendergrass - _The Whole Town's Laughing at Me_

Let's try:

"Woke up this morning with a wine glass in my hand
Whose wine, what wine, where the hell did I dine?
Must have been a dream, I dont believe where Ive been
Come on - lets do it again"


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2010)

Frampton-Comes Alive! Everyone had a copy, I think I was 8, good times!

Do You Feel Like We Do

Captain, you have music skillz! :smitten:

A live wire, barely a beginner
but just watch that lady go
She's on fire, 'cause dancin' gets her higher
than anything else she knows


----------



## the_captain (Jan 16, 2010)

steely said:


> Frampton-Comes Alive! Everyone had a copy, I think I was 8, good times!
> 
> Do You Feel Like We Do
> 
> Captain, you have music skillz! :smitten:



Thanks!  My first copy of _Frampton Comes Alive_ was on 8-track, and I gave it to a girl I liked in high school. I thought it might entice her to go out on a date with me. It didn't...



> A live wire, barely a beginner
> but just watch that lady go
> She's on fire, 'cause dancin' gets her higher
> than anything else she knows



That sounds an awful lot like _Dance The Night Away_ by Van Halen!

Lessee what's next on the playlist:

"There will come a day youth will pass away,
then what will they say about me?"


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2010)

Diamond Dave Just a Gigolo/I Ain't Got Nobody or the Cab Calloway version. 

Wait a minute, baby..
Stay with me awhile
Said you'd give me light
But you never told me about the fire.

She was a silly girl, Captain.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 16, 2010)

steely said:


> Diamond Dave Just a Gigolo/I Ain't Got Nobody or the Cab Calloway version.
> 
> Wait a minute, baby..
> Stay with me awhile
> ...



I've always loved Stevie Nicks' voice. :happy: That's _Sara_ - Fleetwood Mac

Next:

"Piano man he makes his stand
In the auditorium
Looking on she sings the songs
The words she knows, the tune she hums."


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2010)

This is one of my very favorites, :happy:

Tiny Dancer by Elton John

"Lido be runnin'
Havin' great big fun
Until he got the note
Sayin' tow the line or blow it
and that was all he wrote"


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jan 16, 2010)

steely said:


> This is one of my very favorites, :happy:
> 
> Tiny Dancer by Elton John
> 
> ...





Boz Skaggs, I believe The Lido Shuffle?


Next:

Well he says he hasn't got nothin'
But he seems to possess less
He walked through the door
Like a tapdance with death
What kind of fool is he?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 16, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Boz Skaggs, I believe The Lido Shuffle?
> 
> Next:
> 
> ...



_Jzero_ - Cat Stevens

Next:

He was a weird boy
He looked at me with a look of pure hate
Nobody knew off the grief
Where he'd been


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2010)

Skunk Anansie- Pickin' On Me. I did have to look that one up. 

Sometimes, I feel the fear of uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself how much I let the fear
Take the wheel and steer


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jan 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> _Jzero_ - Cat Stevens
> 
> 
> Aw Dang it! I thought that would be pretty obscure! LOL!
> ...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 16, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> OneWickedAngel said:
> 
> 
> > _Jzero_ - Cat Stevens
> ...


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2010)

_God Bless the Child_ - Billie Holiday (had to google)

Ok :

"For now the tenderness
Has been replaced
With something less
And it's hard to find
What we left behind"


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _God Bless the Child_ - Billie Holiday (had to google)
> 
> Ok :
> 
> ...



What Ever Happened To Old Fashioned Love-BJ Thomas :bow:

"Were you blessed, I guess
By never knowin' which road your choosin'
To you the next best thing to playin' and winnin'
is playin' and losin' "


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 17, 2010)

_Lucky One_ -- Alisn Krauss


_Sometimes we'll sigh,
Sometimes we'll cry, 
And we'll know why
Just you and I 
Know..._


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2010)

MatthewB said:


> _Sometimes we'll sigh,
> Sometimes we'll cry,
> And we'll know why
> Just you and I
> Know..._



...True Love Ways.

(Buddy Holly)


"I've gotta keep rockin' while I still can
Got a two-pack habit and a motel tan
When my boots hit the boards I'm a brand-new man
With my back to the riser I make my stand"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 20, 2010)

FreeThinker said:


> ...True Love Ways.
> 
> (Buddy Holly)
> 
> ...



That took a bit of searching, but I finally discovered these lyrics are from: _Guitar Town_ by Steve Earle. (Which I should have known, since I listened to a lot of Steve Earle in the '90s.)

OK, give these lyrics a try:

"It was Gatlinburg in mid-July,
And I just hit town and my throat was dry,
I thought I'd stop and have myself a brew."


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2010)

the_captain said:


> That took a bit of searching, but I finally discovered these lyrics are from: _Guitar Town_ by Steve Earle. (Which I should have known, since I listened to a lot of Steve Earle in the '90s.)
> 
> OK, give these lyrics a try:
> 
> ...



A Boy Named Sue (Shel Silverstein) also sung by Johnny Cash


_
"Paint the world anew
Find a way to open all
The joy in order to
Illuminate the strain
Fireworks in the blue
Beyond the bursting endless shine
Show me where the real light is"
_


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 21, 2010)

_Illuminate_ -- Orbital 


..._don't bother to choose
If it's jug band music or rhythm and blues;
Just go and listen, it'll start with a smile, 
It won't wipe off your face, no matter how hard you try!
Your feet start tappin', and you can't seem to find 
How you got there, so just blow your mind!_


----------



## the_captain (Jan 21, 2010)

MatthewB said:


> _Illuminate_ -- Orbital
> 
> 
> ..._don't bother to choose
> ...



Hi MatthewB - haven't seen you in a while!

This is a neat song - _Do You believe In Magic_ by The Lovin' Spoonful

Alrighty then, here's a real classic  :

"Feeling alone
the army's up the road
Salvation a la mode and
a cup of tea."


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 22, 2010)

_Aqualung_ -- Jethro Tull


_Whatever happened to 
the life that we once knew? 
Can we really live without each other? 

Where did we lose the touch 
that seemed to mean so much? 
It always made me feel so..._


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 23, 2010)

MatthewB said:


> _Aqualung_ -- Jethro Tull
> 
> 
> _Whatever happened to
> ...



_Free as a Bird_ - The Beatles

"I'd like to see you
But then again
It doesn't mean you mean that much to me
So if I call you
Don't make a fuss
Don't tell your friends about the two of us"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 23, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _Free as a Bird_ - The Beatles
> 
> "I'd like to see you
> But then again
> ...



_I'm Not In Love_ - 10cc

That song sure brings back a lot of memories!
 
How about this one:

"Time on my side 
I got it all 
I've heard that pride 
Always comes before a fall"


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 23, 2010)

the_captain said:


> _I'm Not In Love_ - 10cc
> 
> That song sure brings back a lot of memories!
> 
> ...



Hopefully good memories. 

Ooh, I do like this one too btw...._Love is Like Oxygen_ - The Sweet

This is one of my favourite oldies :

"Give me a chance to make up for the harm Ive done
Try to forgive me and lets keep the two of us one."


----------



## the_captain (Jan 23, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hopefully good memories.
> 
> Ooh, I do like this one too btw...._Love is Like Oxygen_ - The Sweet
> 
> ...



Say, you're good! 

That's a great song - _Only Love Can Break A Heart_ by Gene Pitney.

This song is a true classic:

"People say believe half of what you see,
Son, and none of what you hear.
I can't help bein' confused
If it's true please tell me dear?"


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Say, you're good!
> 
> That's a great song - _Only Love Can Break A Heart_ by Gene Pitney.
> 
> ...



Marvin Gaye- Heard It through The Grapevine

Hark, now hear the sailors cry
Smell the sea and feel the sky
Let your soul and spirit fly

It's a gimmie, but I love it!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 24, 2010)

steely said:


> Marvin Gaye- Heard It through The Grapevine
> 
> Hark, now hear the sailors cry
> Smell the sea and feel the sky
> ...



Into the Mystic - Van Morrison


These people 'round here
wear beaten down eyes sunk in smoke-dried faces
so resigned to what their fate is


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2010)

Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen 



_For you, there'll be no more crying,
For you, the sun will be shining,
And I feel that when I'm with you,
It's alright, I know it's right_


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is beautiful. :happy: Christine McVie-Songbird

Love has truly been good to me
Not even one sad day
Or minute have I had since you've come my way


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2010)

Luther Vandross - So Amazing




_One day she left without a word. She took away the sun.
And in the dark she left behind, I knew what she had done.
She'd left me for another, it's a common tale but true.
A sadder man but wiser now I sing these words to you:_


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

Peter, Paul and Mary-Lemon Tree

I haven't heard that in a while. 

You were turning 'round to see who was behind you
And I took your childish laughter by surprise
And at the moment that my camera happened to find you
There was just a trace of sorrow in your eyes


----------



## the_captain (Jan 25, 2010)

_Fountain of Sorrow_ by Jackson Browne - another artist you don't hear enough of on the radio anymore...

Okey dokey, here's one that describes my preferred lifestyle:

"Want a towel on a chair on the sand by the sea
want to look thru my shades and see you there with me
Want to soak up life for a while
In laid back mode
No boss, no clock, no stress, no dress code"


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems-Kenny Chesney

Until you've seen this trash can dream come true
You stand at the edge while people run you through
And I thank the lord there's people out there like you
I thank the lord there's people out there like you

I agree on Jackson Browne but I always keep him close


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 25, 2010)

steely said:


> No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems-Kenny Chesney
> 
> Until you've seen this trash can dream come true
> You stand at the edge while people run you through
> ...



Elton John - Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters

Then I'm laying out my winter clothes and wishing I was gone, 
Going home.
Where the New York City winters aren't bleeding me, 
Leading me
Going home.


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

Simon and Garfunkel- The Boxer


And I know that some day it'll all turn out
You'll make me work so we can work to work it out
And I promise you kid, that I'll give so much more that I get
I just haven't met you yet


----------



## the_captain (Jan 26, 2010)

This is one of my favorite artists! Michael Buble - Haven't Met You Yet


"There's talk on the street, it's there to remind you 
That it doesn't really matter which side you're on."


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 26, 2010)

the_captain said:


> This is one of my favorite artists! Michael Buble - Haven't Met You Yet
> 
> 
> "There's talk on the street, it's there to remind you
> That it doesn't really matter which side you're on."



Excellent choice captain!!!

_New Kid in Town_ - The Eagles

"Men have named you
You're so like the lady with the mystic smile
Is it only cause you're lonely
They have blamed you"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 26, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> "Men have named you
> You're so like the lady with the mystic smile
> Is it only cause you're lonely
> They have blamed you"



Mona Lisa, as performed by Nat King Cole.

(No Googling for me!)



"In the mist of a memory
You wander on back to me
Breathing my name with a sigh"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 26, 2010)

No Google needed here, either! This is a great oldie: _Deep Purple_ - Nino Tempo & April Stevens

"You were looking so good girl
Heads were turning
You and me on the town
Oooh, we let it all hang out"


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2010)

the_captain said:


> This is one of my favorite artists! Michael Buble - Haven't Met You Yet



Mr Buble makes me very happy! 



the_captain said:


> No Google needed here, either! This is a great oldie: _Deep Purple_ - Nino Tempo & April Stevens
> 
> "You were looking so good girl
> Heads were turning
> ...



And this is Lionel Richie- Running With The Night. Very underrated, IMO.

"She's gone so long, what can I do?
Where could she be? No, no, no
Don't know what I'm gonna do
I gotta get back to you"


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 26, 2010)

You've got to slow down
*Sweet Talkin' Woman*

Electric Light Orchestra


---

On a silent summer evening
The sky's alive with light
Building in the distance
Surrealistic sight


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2010)

Martha And The Muffins - Echo Beach 



_Turn off your mind, relax
and float down stream
It is not dying
It is not dying

Lay down all thought
Surrender to the void
It is shining
It is shining _


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2010)

Tomorrow Never Knows-The Beatles



It's far beyond the stars
It's near beyond the moon
I know beyond a doubt
My heart will lead me there soon


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

steely said:


> Tomorrow Never Knows-The Beatles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Beyond the Sea_ - Michael Buble (I am going with Buble because I know you like him steely  But my first thought was Bobby Darrin)

"Stronger than any mountain cathedral
Truer than any tree ever grew
Deeper than any forest primeval
I am in love with you.

I'll bring fire in the winters
You'll send showers in the springs
We'll fly through the falls and summers
With love on our wings"


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2010)

I love Bobby Darin! I listen to him all the time. I do like the swingers though.

Longer by Dan Fogelberg :bow:

"Well open up your mind and see like me
Open up your plans and damn your free
Look into your heart and you'll find love, love, love, love"


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

steely said:


> I love Bobby Darin! I listen to him all the time. I do like the swingers though.
> 
> Longer by Dan Fogelberg :bow:
> 
> ...



Oh, cool song steely! I like this guy 
_
I'm Yours_ - Jason Mraz

"Freedom is a dusty road heading to a highway
Californian skyways will lead us where we wanna stay
Suddenly a summer breeze breaks a misty mornin'
There's a new day dawning we'd better be on our way"


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2010)

Peter Schelly - Love Me Love My Dog


_Philosophy is the talk on a cereal box
Religion is the smile on a dog
Philosophy is a walk on slippery rocks
Religion is a light in the fog_


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2010)

Eidie Brickell and the New Bohemians-What I Am
Flashback, for sure!

Well our hearts beat like thunder
I don't know why they don't explode
You got your hands in my back pockets
And Sam Cookes singin' on the radio
You say that I'm the boy who can make it all come true
Well I'm tellin' ya I don't know if I know what to do


----------



## the_captain (Jan 27, 2010)

_Ain't Even Done with the Night_ - John Cougar Mellencamp 

I kinda wish the '80s stations would play this song a little more, and _Jack and Diane_ a little less! 



"Well, she knows what I'm about
She can take what I dish out, and that's not easy
But she knows me through and through
And she knows just what to do and how to please me"


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2010)

the_captain said:


> _Ain't Even Done with the Night_ - John Cougar Mellencamp
> 
> I kinda wish the '80s stations would play this song a little more, and _Jack and Diane_ a little less!
> 
> ...



She's A Lady-Tom Jones  Good call, Captain

I wish they would stop playing Jack and Diane, and play more Sam Cooke 

"If you ever change your mind
About leavin', leavin' me behind
Oh, Oh, bring it to me
Bring your sweet lovin'
Bring it on home to me, oh yeah"

It's a gimmie but I'm in a hurry! :happy:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the clue Steely 

Sam Cooke - Bring It On Home To Me


let's try

"I don't believe it!
There she goes again!
She's tidied up, and I can't find anything!
All my tubes and wires
And careful notes
And antiquated notions"


----------



## the_captain (Jan 27, 2010)

OK, let me put on my horn rimmed glasses, slick a bit more Brylcreem in my hair and adjust my pocket protector. There, now I can say, "_She Blinded Me With Science!_" Oh, and it's by Thomas Dolby (no, not the noise reduction guy...)


This one might be a bit tough; don't be blue if you don't get it right away:

"You know I'm free, free now baby
I'm free from your spell
I'm free, free now
I'm free from your spell
And now that it's over
All I can do is wish you well"


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah! Thomas Dolby-She Blinded Me With Science! Excellent!  One of my odd favorites!



He needs some cool tunes
Not just any will suffice
But they didn't have Ice Cube
So he bought Vanilla Ice
Now he's cruising in his Pinto,
Sees homies as he pass
But if he looks twice
They're going to kick his lily ass

Darn it all, you beat me, Captain and I can't figure out your song. Hmmm, give me a minute, drat.
It's BB King- The Thrill Is Gone! Nice hint with the "blue"!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

steely said:


> Ah! Thomas Dolby-She Blinded Me With Science! Excellent!  One of my odd favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Pretty Fly_ - The Offspring 

I love this song - 

"Ooh baby, I'm hot just like an oven
I need some lovin'
And baby, I can't hold it much longer
It's getting stronger and stronger"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 27, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _Pretty Fly_ - The Offspring
> 
> I love this song -
> 
> ...



_Sexual Healing_ by Anne Haigis

Here's mine

_I once had a pretty little girl
I lose my baby, ain't that sad?
Oh yeah I once had a pretty little girl
I lose my baby, ain't that sad?_


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> _Sexual Healing_ by Anne Haigis
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> ...



Noooo, that is Marvin Gaye....the only version in my book!! 

I am having touble picking your lyrics Eric, hmmm tough one.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2010)

_I once had a pretty little girl
I lose my baby, ain't that sad?
Oh yeah I once had a pretty little girl
I lose my baby, ain't that sad?_

Thats's Muddy Waters song .... You Can't Lose What You Never Had



_I went down to the river to watch the fish swim by;
But I got to the river so lonesome I wanted to die..., Oh Lord!
And then I jumped in the river, but the doggone river was dry._


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 27, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> _I once had a pretty little girl
> I lose my baby, ain't that sad?
> Oh yeah I once had a pretty little girl
> I lose my baby, ain't that sad?_
> ...



_Long Gone Lonesome Blues_ by Hank Williams Sr.

_Shake Shake Shake Senora, shake your body line
Shake Shake Shake Senora, shake it all the time
Work Work Work Senora, work your body line
Work Work Work Senora, work it all the time_


----------



## steely (Jan 28, 2010)

It's the Beetlejuice song! Jump In The Line-Cherry Poppin' Daddies

You treat me like I was your ocean
You swim in my blood when it's warm
My cycles of circular motion
Protect you and keep you from harm


----------



## the_captain (Jan 29, 2010)

Took a bit to get the tune going, but I got it! _Jungle Love_ - Steve Miller Band


"Staring blindly into space
Getting up to splash my face
Wanting just to stay awake
Wondering how much I can take"


----------



## Kbbig (Jan 29, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Took a bit to get the tune going, but I got it! _Jungle Love_ - Steve Miller Band
> 
> 
> "Staring blindly into space
> ...



The moment I realized what the song title meant (when I was maybe 12) was one of the best moments of my life, possibly. That song title would be "25 or 6 to 4" by Chicago.

"We're finally drunk enough that,
We're finally soaking up,
The hours that everyone else throws away.
And if we have to go now,
I guess there's always hope,
Tomorrow night will be more of the same."


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2010)

After Hours - We Are Scientists


_you're gonna fall when the stereos pump me.
I like to rhyme,
I like my beats funky,
I'm spunky. I like my oatmeal lumpy.
I'm sick wit dis, straight gangsta mack
but sometimes I get ridiculous
I'll eat up all your crackers and your licorice_


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 30, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> After Hours - We Are Scientists
> 
> 
> _you're gonna fall when the stereos pump me.
> ...



_The Humpty Dance_ - Digital Underground (I had to google this one)

"Now I don't mean to be bother to you
But I'm in distress
There's danger of me losing all of my happiness
For I love a girl who doesn't know I exist
And this you can fix So..."


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2010)

The Spinners - Could It Be I'm Falling In Love


E or V :doh:   

I mean ..


guess this ...


_Again the morning's come
Again he's on the run
Sunbeams shinin' through his hair
Appearing not to have a care
Well pick up your gear and gypsy roll on ... roll on

Crossroads ... will you ever let him go
Lord ... Lord
Or will you hide the dead man's ghost
Or will he lie ... beneath the clay
Or will his spirit float away
But I know that he won't stay ..._


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 30, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> The Spinners - Could It Be I'm Falling In Love
> 
> 
> E or V :doh:
> ...



Melissa - Allman Brothers Band


I guess I should've kept my mouth shut
When I started to brag about my car
But I can't back down now
I pushed the other guys too far


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jan 31, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Melissa - Allman Brothers Band
> 
> 
> I guess I should've kept my mouth shut
> ...



Don't Worry Baby - Zed

Tell me why (I need another pet rock)
Tell me why (I got that Alf alarm clock)
Tell me why (I bid on Shatner's old toupee)
They had it on eBay


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 31, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Don't Worry Baby - Zed
> 
> I guess I am old, I was going with The Beach Boys, but the song is correct.


----------



## the_captain (Feb 1, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> "Now I don't mean to be bother to you
> But I'm in distress
> There's danger of me losing all of my happiness
> For I love a girl who doesn't know I exist
> And this you can fix So..."





swamptoad said:


> The Spinners - Could It Be I'm Falling In Love



Um...sorry swamptoad, but that's actually _Cupid_ by Sam Cooke. 



BigFriendlyDave said:


> Don't Worry Baby - Zed
> 
> Tell me why (I need another pet rock)
> Tell me why (I got that Alf alarm clock)
> ...



I, too, would have said the Beach Boys for _Don't Worry Baby_. But the answer to the clue from BigFriendlyDave would be Weird Al Yankovic's _The Ebay Song_ (I love Weird Al!)


"There's a killer on the road
His brain is squirmin' like a toad
Take a long holiday
Let your children play"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 1, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Um...sorry swamptoad, but that's actually _Cupid_ by Sam Cooke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it was Sam Cooke for my previous song 

_Riders on the Storm_ - The Doors


"To those of us who knew the pain
Of valentines that never came
And those whose names were never called
When choosing sides for basketball
It was long ago and far away
the world was younger than today
when dreams were all they gave for free
to ugly duckling girls like me..."


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Yes, it was Sam Cooke for my previous song
> 
> _Riders on the Storm_ - The Doors
> 
> ...



At Seventeen - Janice Ian



"Just like me, you got needs
and they're only a whisper away.
And we softly surrender
to these lives that we've tendered away."


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 2, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> At Seventeen - Janice Ian
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Bed of Lies_ - Matchbox 20 (googled )

"You say you'll give me
Eyes in a moon of blindness
A river in a time of dryness
A harbour in the tempest
But all the promises we make
From the cradle to the grave
When all I want is you"


----------



## the_captain (Feb 2, 2010)

All I Want Is You - U2

"The world is
A bad place
A bad place
A terrible place to live
Oh, but I don't wanna die"


----------



## steely (Feb 2, 2010)

Reflections Of My Life- Marmalade

"When it's got no chance
Now you're gone away
And I'm left to carry on
Ain't nobody else gonna bear up to comparison"


----------



## the_captain (Feb 2, 2010)

Hall & Oates - _Someone Like You_

"Sometimes I sleep
Sometimes it's not for days
The people I meet
Always go their separate ways"


----------



## steely (Feb 2, 2010)

Bon Jovi-Wanted Dead or Alive

"We the great and small
stand on a star
and blaze a trail of desire
through the dark'ning dawn"


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 2, 2010)

steely said:


> "We the great and small
> stand on a star
> and blaze a trail of desire
> through the dark'ning dawn"



Oh wow - one of my favouritest songs :happy:

Carly Simon - Let The River Run

"So I guess the fortune teller's right
Should have seen just what was there
And not some holy light"


----------



## the_captain (Feb 2, 2010)

That would be _Torn_ by Natalie Imbruglia.

Here is a hilarious interpretation of that song. I never get tired of seeing it! 


"Once the world was new
Our bodies felt the morning dew
That greets the brand new day
We couldn't tear ourselves away
I wonder if you care
I wonder if you still remember"


----------



## steely (Feb 2, 2010)

That is the Moody Blues, Your Wildest Dreams. I love the Moody Blues!

"It's not really work
It's just the power to charm
I'm still standing in the wind
But I never wave bye bye"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 3, 2010)

steely said:


> That is the Moody Blues, Your Wildest Dreams. I love the Moody Blues!
> 
> "It's not really work
> It's just the power to charm
> ...



_Modern Love_ - David Bowie

"Walking down the streets again, the star of my love story
And my heart began to beat so fast, so clear was my memory
I heard my voice call out your name as you looked then looked away
I felt so hurt, I felt so small, it was all that I could say"


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2010)

It Started With A Kiss- Hot Chocolate

_"Well, she's walking through the clouds
With a circus mind that's running wild,
Butterflies and Zebras
And Moonbeams and fairytales.
That's all she ever thinks about.
Riding with the wind.

When I'm sad, she comes to me,
With a thousand smiles, she gives to me free,
It's alright, she says it's alright,
Take anything you want from me,
Anything."_


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 3, 2010)

steely said:


> _"Well, she's walking through the clouds
> With a circus mind that's running wild,
> Butterflies and Zebras
> And Moonbeams and fairytales.
> ...




Little Wing by Jimi Hendrix (one of my faves!)

Then the ape grew very depressed
Went through transactional analysis
He plays racquetball and runs in the rain
Still he's shackled to a platinum chain


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2010)

DameQ said:


> Little Wing by Jimi Hendrix (one of my faves!)
> 
> Then the ape grew very depressed
> Went through transactional analysis
> ...



I actually have the album on which this appears!

Gorilla, You're A Desperado -- Warren Zevon.


It's restless nights
And endless fights
A hundred miles an hour and no headlights
Fiddles and accordions
And tear-stained steel guitars

It's a tar-paper shack
Whiskey and smack
Two guns left on a five-rifle rack
Somebody 'round here's gonna get killed
And that's for sure


----------



## steely (Feb 4, 2010)

Fred J. Eaglesmith-Little Buffalo
I had to look for this one.

"Even when you're gone
Somehow you come along
Just like a flower poking through the sidewalk crack and just like that
You steal away the rain and just like that"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 4, 2010)

steely said:


> Fred J. Eaglesmith-Little Buffalo
> I had to look for this one.
> 
> "Even when you're gone
> ...



Love this song steely...makes me think of summer 
_Smile_ - Uncle Kracker

"I gave you all the love I got
I gave you more than I could give
I gave you love
I gave you all that I have inside
And you took my love
You took my love

Didn't I tell you
What I believe
Did somebody say that
A love like that won't last
Didn't I give you
All that I've got to give baby"


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2010)

Deftones - I Gave You All The Love I Got




_I don't believe in
I don't believe in your sanctity; your privacy
I don't believe in
I don't believe in sanctity or hypocrisy
Can everyone agree that no one should be left alone
Can everyone agree that they should not be left alone
And I feel like a new-born
And I feel like a new-born (kicking and screaming)_


----------



## steely (Feb 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Love this song steely...makes me think of summer
> _Smile_ - Uncle Kracker
> 
> "I gave you all the love I got
> ...



Wait, isn't this Sade, No Ordinary Love. Did the Deftones do a version? I love Sade, I listen to her frequently.




swamptoad said:


> Deftones - I Gave You All The Love I Got
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Filter- Take A Picture

"World's are turning and we're just hanging on
Facing our fear and standing out there alone
A yearning and it's real to me"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 4, 2010)

steely said:


> Wait, isn't this Sade, No Ordinary Love. Did the Deftones do a version? I love Sade, I listen to her frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Sade was who I was thinking of....not sure about another version  I can't stop listening to Cherish the Day, I love Sade!

_Higher Love_ - Steve Winwood

"Three nights ago I was at a disco
Man, I wanted to bump, I was rarin' to go
And this big fat woman, bumped me on the floor
She was rarin' to go, that chick was rarin' to go
Then she did a dip, almost broke my hip
She was gettin' down, that chick was gettin' down "


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2010)

Whitney Houston - Higher Love


_We part the veil on our killer sun
Stray from the straight line on this short run
The more we take, the less we become
A fortune of one that means less for some_


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Yes, Sade was who I was thinking of....not sure about another version  I can't stop listening to Cherish the Day, I love Sade!
> 
> _Higher Love_ - Steve Winwood
> 
> ...




Joe Tex - Aint Gonna Bump No More


----------



## steely (Feb 4, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Whitney Houston - Higher Love
> 
> 
> _We part the veil on our killer sun
> ...



Sarah McLachlan-World on Fire

"Turn up your radio
Blast your stereo
Right now
This joint is fizzlin'
It's sizzlin'
Right"


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2010)

steely said:


> Sarah McLachlan-World on Fire
> 
> "Turn up your radio
> Blast your stereo
> ...



Black Eyed Peas - Pump It

_
The little one said: "Oh my goodness I must stay at home!
and every time I hear a growl
I'll know the tiger's on the prowl
and I'll be really safe, you know_


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 4, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Black Eyed Peas - Pump It
> 
> _
> The little one said: "Oh my goodness I must stay at home!
> ...




Syd Barrett - Effervescing Elephant

"He summoned the bartender from the back room
Had him bring the 17 year old rum
The finest fruits, the almond flavored OJ
From the finest things on earth the drink had sprung.........."


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 7, 2010)

Have I stumped the panel?


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 7, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Have I stumped the panel?



Yep, you have me completely stumped....it has been driving me nuts lol


----------



## steely (Feb 7, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Have I stumped the panel?



Yes, yes you have, I can not figure this out to save my life. :bow:


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 7, 2010)

steely said:


> Yes, yes you have, I can not figure this out to save my life. :bow:



I figured someone in Chicago would have recognized this, but I guess not. I must be the only fan...


Mai Tai Roa Ai

Sitting at the service bar in Oakland,
sometime back in 1944.
The war was on
the empire was exploding, 
Vic Bergeron was looking for something more.

(chorus)
Mai Tai Roa Ai, my friends
May that special feeling never end
It's paradise in a glass, 
for a world that moves too fast
Mai Tai Roa Ai my friends

He summoned the bartender from the back room, 
had him bring the 17 year old rum,
the freshest fruits
the almond flavored OJ
From the finest things on earth the drink had sprung 

(chorus)

It traveled from the mainland to Hawai'i
on the steamships of the mighty Matson Line
From Honolulu to the south beach of Maimi
the old man's drink has stood the test of time

Mai Tai means "the very best" in Tahiti
the gentle breeze, the beach, the sweet sunshine
Any time the natives are getting restless,
Trader Vic's Mai Tai will do it every time

(chorus)

Mai Tai Roa Ai
Mai Tai Roa Ai
Mai Tai Roa Ai

(fade)

S. R. Dahl

Steve Dahl and the Dahlfins


----------



## steely (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds a lot like Buffet, I like it. Thanks for giving me someone new to listen to. I'm always looking for something new. As far as I'm concerned, you won the thread!  LOL


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 7, 2010)

steely said:


> Sounds a lot like Buffet, I like it. Thanks for giving me someone new to listen to. I'm always looking for something new. As far as I'm concerned, you won the thread!  LOL



Yeah, it does have a Buffet-esque feel to it, because Dahl wrote the song hoping his friend Jimmy would record it. You can find the song and the CD Mai-Tai Roa Ae (I spelled it wrong earlier, it's AE) on iTunes, by the way.


----------



## steely (Feb 8, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> Yeah, it does have a Buffet-esque feel to it, because Dahl wrote the song hoping his friend Jimmy would record it. You can find the song and the CD Mai-Tai Roa Ae (I spelled it wrong earlier, it's AE) on iTunes, by the way.



I think he sounds as good as Jimmy Buffet. I looked it up and found it. Thanks!

"I awake to the drip drop of icicles
Melting outside my window
Everything was new"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 9, 2010)

steely said:


> I think he sounds as good as Jimmy Buffet. I looked it up and found it. Thanks!
> 
> "I awake to the drip drop of icicles
> Melting outside my window
> Everything was new"



_Emeraldine_ - Corinne Bailey Rae (I love her music)

"He left home on a winter day, 1969
And he hoped to find all the love
He had lost in that earlier time
Well, his sister grew up
And she married a man
He gave her a son
Ah yes, a lovely son
They dressed him up warmly
They sent him to school
It taught him how to fight
To be nobody's fool"


----------



## steely (Feb 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _Emeraldine_ - Corinne Bailey Rae (I love her music)
> 
> "He left home on a winter day, 1969
> And he hoped to find all the love
> ...



I love her, too. 

Andrew Gold-Lonely Boy

"Earth below us
drifting, falling, floating weightless
calling, calling home"


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 9, 2010)

steely said:


> I love her, too.
> 
> Andrew Gold-Lonely Boy
> 
> ...



No need for Google, one of my favorite songs

Major Tom - various artists including David Bowie and Peter Schilling


"And you'll never see a day I'd ever break your heart
You'll see the sky fall down before it gets that far"


----------



## steely (Feb 9, 2010)

Man, I love me some Meat Loaf-I'd Lie For You(And That's The Truth) 

"Your lipstick stains on the front lobe of my left side brains
I knew I wouldn't forget you
And so I went and let you blow my mind
Your sweet moving
The smell of you in every single dream I dream
I knew when we collided you're the one I have decided
Who's one of my kind"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

steely said:


> Man, I love me some Meat Loaf-I'd Lie For You(And That's The Truth)
> 
> "Your lipstick stains on the front lobe of my left side brains
> I knew I wouldn't forget you
> ...


_
Hey Soul Sister_ - Train (new one for me)

"And with you I've found so many things
A love so new only you could bring
Can't you see it's you
You make me feel this way
You're like a fresh morning dew on a brand new day
I see so many ways that I
Can love you till the day I die
You're my reality, yet I'm lost in a-a-a a dream"


----------



## steely (Feb 10, 2010)

You're The First, The Last, My Everything-Barry White

I love Barry White, yes I do. 

"I get this feeling I may know you
As a lover and a friend
This voice keeps whisperin' in my other ear
Tells me I may never see you again"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

steely said:


> You're The First, The Last, My Everything-Barry White
> 
> I love Barry White, yes I do.
> 
> ...



_Peaceful, Easy Feeling_ - The Eagles (love it!)

"You cannot quit me so quickly
There's no hope in you for me
No corner you could squeeze me
But I got all the time for you, love"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

_Space Between_ by The Dave Matthews Band

"I've got your picture
That you gave to me
And it's signed with love
Just like it used to be
The only thing different
The only thing new"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> _Space Between_ by The Dave Matthews Band
> 
> "I've got your picture
> That you gave to me
> ...



Wow, I love Patsy...._She's Got You_ - Patsy Cline

"I guess they understand
How lonely life has been.
But life began again
The day you took my hand.

And, yes, I know how lonely life can be.
The shadows follow me, and the night won't set me free.
But I don't let the evening get me down
Now that you're around me".


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Wow, I love Patsy...._She's Got You_ - Patsy Cline
> 
> "I guess they understand
> How lonely life has been.
> ...



And I Love You So - Perry Como

"I pawned my Smith-Corona
And I went to meet my man
He hangs out down on Alvarado Street
By the Pioneer Chicken Stand"


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 10, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> And I Love You So - Perry Como
> 
> "I pawned my Smith-Corona
> And I went to meet my man
> ...



Carmelita - Warren Zevon

A friend of mine does a good version of it, too. 



"She has eyes that folks adore so
And a torso
Even more so"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

FreeThinker said:


> Carmelita - Warren Zevon
> 
> A friend of mine does a good version of it, too.
> 
> ...



_Lydia, The Tattooed Lady_ - Harold Arlen (google helped me)

I am definitely going for the classic version of this next song -

"And the first time ever I lay with you
I felt your heart so close to mine
And I knew our joy would fill the earth
And last till the end of time my love
It would last till the end of time my love"


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am definitely going for the classic version of this next song -
> 
> "And the first time ever I lay with you
> I felt your heart so close to mine
> ...



"The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" - Roberta Flack



"I warned her of the dangers
Don't talk to strangers
Did by chance
She find new romance?

Warmer lips to kiss her
Arms to hold her tighter
Stirring new fires inside her
How I wish that it was me
Instead of he
That stands beside her"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 11, 2010)

FreeThinker said:


> "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" - Roberta Flack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be _Engine, Engine No. 9_ by Roger Miller

"In the world's mighty gallery of pictures
There are scenes that are painted from life
Scenes of youth and of beauty
Scenes of hardship and strife"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> That would be _Engine, Engine No. 9_ by Roger Miller
> 
> "In the world's mighty gallery of pictures
> There are scenes that are painted from life
> ...



_A Picture From Life's Other Side_ - Cisco Houston (google again)

"Moons and Junes and Ferris wheels
The dizzy dancing way you feel
As every fairy tale comes real
I've looked at love that way

But now it's just another show
You leave 'em laughing when you go
And if you care, don't let them know
Don't give yourself away"


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _A Picture From Life's Other Side_ - Cisco Houston (google again)
> 
> "Moons and Junes and Ferris wheels
> The dizzy dancing way you feel
> ...



And yet another I didn't have to google!

Both Sides Now - Various artitsts including Joni Mitchell and Judy Collins


You're making your mark in society
Using all the tricks you used on me
All them high fashion magazines
Girl, the clothes you're wearing 
are causing public scenes


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 11, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> And yet another I didn't have to google!
> 
> Both Sides Now - Various artitsts including Joni Mitchell and Judy Collins
> 
> ...



That's _I'm Not Your Stepping Stone_ by The Monkees. I didn't even have to look that one up.

"I was sitting in the Hollywood Hawaiian Hotel
I was staring in my empty coffee cup 
I was thinking that the gypsy wasn't right
All the salty margaritas in Los Angeles
And I'm gonna drink them up
And if California slides into the ocean 
Like the mystics and statistics say it will"


----------



## steely (Feb 11, 2010)

Warren Zevon-Desperados Under The Eaves


"Windmill, Windmill for the land
Love forever hand in hand
Take it all in on your stride
It is sinking, falling down
Love forever love is free
Let's turn forever you and me
Windmill, windmill for the land
Is everybody in?"


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 17, 2010)

steely said:


> Warren Zevon-Desperados Under The Eaves
> 
> 
> "Windmill, Windmill for the land
> ...




Great choice

Feel Good Inc. by Gorillaz



"Back over time we were
all trying for free
Met up with porpoise
and me, uh-huh
No right no wrong
you're selling
a song, a game
Whisper game"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 17, 2010)

Barracuda - Heart

"What will you do when the label comes off,
And the plastic's all melted,
And the chrome is too soft?"


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 17, 2010)

Frank Zappa - Who Are The Brain Police?



_Oh I've been running all my life
I ran away, I ran away from good
Yeah I've been waiting all my life
You're not a day you're not day..._


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 17, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Frank Zappa - Who Are The Brain Police?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Sia - Day Too Soon_ (I love her!)

"Love is really nothing
But a dream that keeps waking me
For all of my trying
We still end up dying
How can it be?

Don't say a word
Just come over and lie here with me
Cause I'm just about to set fire to everything I see"


----------



## steely (Feb 18, 2010)

Edge Of Desire-John Mayer 

Good one, I like him! He's smooth, at singing anyway. 

"If I got down on my knees and told I was yours forever
Would you get down on yours too and take my hand?"


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 18, 2010)

steely said:


> Edge Of Desire-John Mayer
> 
> Good one, I like him! He's smooth, at singing anyway.
> 
> ...



I Told You So - Randy Travis 

I love his voice...


But something's bugging me
Something ain't right
My best friend told me what you did last night


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 18, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> I Told You So - Randy Travis
> 
> I love his voice...
> 
> ...



_Wake Me Up Before You Go Go_ - Wham (OMG, I used to love George Michael)

"Do you always trust your first initial feeling
Special knowledge holds truth bears believing
I turned around
And the water was closing all around
Like a glove
Like the love that had finally, finally found me
And I knew"


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Feb 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> _Wake Me Up Before You Go Go_ - Wham (OMG, I used to love George Michael)
> 
> "Do you always trust your first initial feeling
> Special knowledge holds truth bears believing
> ...



Crystal Fleetwood Mac (I :wubu: Stevie Nicks!!)




" It's only half past the point of oblivion
The hour glass on the table, the walk before the run
The breath before the kiss and the fear before the flames
Have you ever felt this way?"


----------



## chocolate (Feb 19, 2010)

This phrase is necessary just by the way


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Crystal Fleetwood Mac (I :wubu: Stevie Nicks!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Pink - Glitter in the Air _(first time I have heard it, and I like it )

"Now this mountain I must climb
Feels like a world upon my shoulders
And through the clouds I see love shine
It keeps me warm as life grows colder

In my life there's been heartache and pain
I don't know if I can face it again
Can't stop now, I've traveled so far
To change this lonely life"


----------



## steely (Feb 19, 2010)

Foreigner-I Want To Know What Love Is

Excellent song! 

"I sang your song, I danced your dance
I gave your friends all a chance
Putting up with them was never worth having you
Maybe you've been through this before
But it's my first time so please ignore
These next few lines because they're directed at you"


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 21, 2010)

steely said:


> Foreigner-I Want To Know What Love Is
> 
> Excellent song!
> 
> ...



I have to admit, I googled

Sitting Waiting Wishing by Jack Johnson


Baby I've been here before
I've seen this room, I've walked this floor, 
I used to live alone before I knew ya.
I've seen your flag on the marble arch
Our love is not a victory march


----------



## steely (Feb 21, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> I have to admit, I googled
> 
> Sitting Waiting Wishing by Jack Johnson
> 
> ...



Ah, one of my very, very, very favorites! 

I like the one by k.d. lang-Hallelujah :bow:

"I am in the wilderness
You are in the music
In the man's car next to me
Somewhere in my sadness
I know I won't fall apart completely"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 22, 2010)

steely said:


> Ah, one of my very, very, very favorites!
> 
> I like the one by k.d. lang-Hallelujah :bow:
> 
> ...



Lover's Rick by Sade

"There's a burlesque theatre where the gang loves to go
To see Queenie the cutie of the burlesque show
And the thrill of the evening is when out Queenie skips
And the band plays the polka while she strips"


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 22, 2010)

steely said:


> Ah, one of my very, very, very favorites!
> I like the one by k.d. lang-Hallelujah :bow:



That's the version I was thinking of. Did you see her sing it on the Olympics Opening Ceremonies?

I also love love love the version by the Canadian Tenors. I got them both from iTunes the other day, burned them to a disk, and haven't listened to anything else in the car. Somehow, it's not getting old


----------



## steely (Feb 23, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Lover's Rick by Sade
> 
> "There's a burlesque theatre where the gang loves to go
> To see Queenie the cutie of the burlesque show
> ...



Strip Polka-Johnny Mercer

"And in your lonely flight
Haven't you heard the music in the night?
Wonderful music
Faint as a will o' the wisp
Crazy as a loon
Sad as a gypsy serenading the moon"



PamelaLois said:


> That's the version I was thinking of. Did you see her sing it on the Olympics Opening Ceremonies?
> 
> I also love love love the version by the Canadian Tenors. I got them both from iTunes the other day, burned them to a disk, and haven't listened to anything else in the car. Somehow, it's not getting old



It never gets old to me! I didn't see her at the Olympics Opening, I hate I missed that. Leonard Cohen is the other I was thinking of, I like that one too, but his version is so sad. His despair is overwhelming. kd's version is sad but beautiful. I love the way she sings barefoot, she was on a morning show last week and she was barefoot. I love her. :smitten:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2010)

Skylark - Dinah Shore


_Watch an eyeball
Take a free fall
At the mention of a name
In its socket
And like a rocket
Rises just the same

But could my eyelids
Cover what I did
The shuttin of the door
And could these ceilings
Contain my feelings
Me down on the floor_


----------



## steely (Feb 23, 2010)

Buffalo Tom-Sodajerk

That one was obscure for me! 

"I'm talking to myself in public
Dodging glances on the train
And I know, I know they've all been talking about me
I can hear them whisper
And it makes me think there must be something wrong with me
Out of all the hours thinking 
Somehow I've lost my mind"


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 24, 2010)

steely said:


> It never gets old to me! I didn't see her at the Olympics Opening, I hate I missed that. Leonard Cohen is the other I was thinking of, I like that one too, but his version is so sad. His despair is overwhelming. kd's version is sad but beautiful. I love the way she sings barefoot, she was on a morning show last week and she was barefoot. I love her. :smitten:



I am sure it's on You Tube by now. Have you heard the version by the Canadian Tenors? If not, head over to iTunes RIGHT FRIGGIN NOW  and download it! The harmonies will make you cry.


----------



## steely (Feb 24, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> I am sure it's on You Tube by now. Have you heard the version by the Canadian Tenors? If not, head over to iTunes RIGHT FRIGGIN NOW  and download it! The harmonies will make you cry.



Aces!! I'm on the way!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm Not Crazy - Matchbox 20

"Another fella told me he had a sister that looked so fine
Instead of being my deliverance, she had a strong resemblance
to a cat named Frankenstein ohhhh...."


----------



## steely (Feb 24, 2010)

Another Saturday Night-Cat Stevens 

I actually got up and danced to this one, I really like the Sam Cooke version, too.

"Tell me did you sail across the sun
Did you make it to the Milky Way to see the lights all faded
And that heaven is overrated"

"Tell me did you fall for a shooting star
One without a permanent scar
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there"


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 24, 2010)

steely said:


> Another Saturday Night-Cat Stevens
> 
> I actually got up and danced to this one, I really like the Sam Cooke version, too.
> 
> ...



This drove me nuts til I had to google it. I knew the song, even the tune, but I just couldn't get the particulars to come to my mind. 

Drops of Jupiter - Train


There is something amiss, I am being insincere
In fact I don't mean any of this
Still my confession draws you near


----------



## steely (Feb 24, 2010)

It's Blues Traveler-Hook
Ha! I didn't have to look that one up. I have always thought John Popper was yummy.:eat2: He's a pretty good musician, too. LOL


"Sweet like candy to my soul,
Sweet you rock 
And sweet you roll
Lost for you, I'm so lost for you"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 25, 2010)

steely said:


> It's Blues Traveler-Hook
> Ha! I didn't have to look that one up. I have always thought John Popper was yummy.:eat2: He's a pretty good musician, too. LOL
> 
> 
> ...



Crash Into Me - The Dave Matthews Band

"Every time we meet
Everything is sweet
Ooh, you're so tender
I must surrender
My love is your love
Now and forever"


----------



## steely (Feb 25, 2010)

You're The One-Petula Clark

Excellent song, Weirdo! :bow:


"when May is rushing over you with desire
to be part of the miracles you see in every hour
you'll know it's true, that you are blessed and lucky
it's true, that you are touched by something 
that will grow and bloom in you"


----------



## Isla620 (Feb 25, 2010)

*flashback to high school* 
These Are Days - 10,000 Maniacs



_When I die I don't want no part of heaven
I would not do heaven's work well
I pray the devil comes and takes me
To stand in the fiery furnaces of hell_


----------



## steely (Feb 26, 2010)

Youngstown-Bruce Springsteen

"Now here I go again, I see the crystal visions
I keep my visions to myself
It's only me
Who wants to wrap around your dreams and,
Have you any dreams you'd like to sell
Dreams of loneliness, 
Like a heartbeat, drives you mad
In the stillness of remembering what you had
And what you lost"


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 26, 2010)

steely said:


> Youngstown-Bruce Springsteen
> 
> "Now here I go again, I see the crystal visions
> I keep my visions to myself
> ...



The Corrs - Dreams

I never should have read my horoscope, 
or the fortune on the bubblegum strip
saying "What you think won't happen will"
Great thing to read before a trip


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 26, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> The Corrs - Dreams
> 
> I never should have read my horoscope,
> or the fortune on the bubblegum strip
> ...



_Indigo Girls - Airplane_

"If ever you got rain in your heart,
someone has hurt you, and torn you apart,
am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me?

And let it be like they said it would be -
me loving you girl, and you loving me.
Am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me?"


----------



## steely (Feb 27, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> The Corrs - Dreams
> 
> I never should have read my horoscope,
> or the fortune on the bubblegum strip
> ...



Wait! Wait! It was Fleetwod Mac!



littlefairywren said:


> _Indigo Girls - Airplane_
> 
> "If ever you got rain in your heart,
> someone has hurt you, and torn you apart,
> ...



Bee Gees-Run To Me

"Will you have whiskey with your water
Or sugar with your tea?
What are these crazy questions 
That you're askin' of me
This is the wildest party 
There could ever be
Oh, dont turn on the lights
'Cause I don't wanna see"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 27, 2010)

steely said:


> Wait! Wait! It was Fleetwod Mac!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mama Told Me Not to Come - Randy Newman

"Let her go, let her go, God bless her, 
Wherever she may be, 
She will search this wide world over, 
But she'll never find another sweet man like me."


----------



## steely (Feb 28, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Mama Told Me Not to Come - Randy Newman
> 
> "Let her go, let her go, God bless her,
> Wherever she may be,
> ...




St James Infirmary-Louis Armstrong

"I thought that I was over you but it's true, so true
I love you even more than I did before but darling what can I do
For you don't love me and I'll always be"


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

steely said:


> St James Infirmary-Louis Armstrong
> 
> "I thought that I was over you but it's true, so true
> I love you even more than I did before but darling what can I do
> For you don't love me and I'll always be"



Cryyyyinnggggg ovvvvverrrrr youuuuuuu! 

Crying - Roy Orbison

God does not play dice with the world
But things aren't right in the outside world
But still there's vice in the world
I'll put things right


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2010)

Landscape - Einstein A Go Go



_
Well the rain exploded with a mighty crash
As we fell into the sun
And the first one said to the second one there
I hope youre having fun_


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 28, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Landscape - Einstein A Go Go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Band on the Run - Paul McCartney & Wings
(Excellent choice my friend)

"Ain't got no distractions
Can't hear no buzzers and bells
Don't see no lights are flashin'
Plays by sense of smell"


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2010)

The Who - Pinball Wizard


_The lunatic is on the grass
The lunatic is on the grass
Remembering games and daisy chains and laughs
Got to keep the loonies on the path_


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> The Who - Pinball Wizard
> 
> 
> _The lunatic is on the grass
> ...



Brain Damage - Pink Floyd

from The Dark Side of the Moon
I was lucky enough to get to see them in London on their last tour playing this live.

"Way down the street there's a lad in his place
He opens the door he's got that look on his face
And he asks you where you've been
You tell him who you've seen
And you talk about anything"


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 28, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Brain Damage - Pink Floyd
> 
> from The Dark Side of the Moon
> I was lucky enough to get to see them in London on their last tour playing this live.
> ...



Excellent song Dave :bow:

_Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty_

"She comes out of the sun in a silk dress running
Like a watercolor in the rain
Don't bother asking for explanations
She'll just tell you that she came"


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2010)

Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart


_The chills that you
Spill up my back
Keep me filled with
Satisfaction when we're done
Satisfaction of what's to come_


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 28, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart
> 
> 
> _The chills that you
> ...



Woo hoo - _Groove is in the Heart - Deee-Lite_

"And if you would let them hold you
Oh, how grateful I will be
Come on, come on baby
Just be my little woman, just be my lover, oh
I need me somebody, somebody to treat me right, oh
I need your woman's loving arms to hold me tight
And I...I...I need...I need your...I need your tender lips"


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2010)

Otis Redding - These Arms Of Mine


_
Dear God, I wonder can ya save me
I can't die Boo-Boo's bout to have my baby
I think it's too late for prayin, hold up
A voice spoke to me and it slowly started sayin_


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 1, 2010)

Murder was the Case - Snoop Dogg

"Everybody's desperate trying to make ends meet
Work all day, still can't pay the price of gasoline and meat
Alas, their lives are incomplete"


----------

